# Have the Covid restrictions been extended in law?



## michaelm (4 May 2020)

The temporary restrictions around Covid-19 introduced under the Health Act 1947 only run to tomorrow (5th May).  I haven't read anywhere that they have been extended in law . . can anyone provide a link confirming the extension?  Might they waiting to see what happens with the High Court challenge?


----------



## Baby boomer (4 May 2020)

They don't appear to have been extended yet.  Expect a Statutory Instrument to be signed today.  It needs to be published in Iris Oifiguil which issues (online) on Tuesdays and Fridays. 
It will also be published on Irishstatutebook.ie but this is NOT a legal requirement and has no formal legal standing.
It will also be announced via press release on the Dept of Health website with a link to the text of the Statutory Instrument.  Needless to say, a press release has no official standing either.

I might be a bit pedantic about this, but it's criminal legislation after all and it should be done properly.  Especially when it puts such huge powers into the hands of the Gardaí.


----------



## Baby boomer (4 May 2020)

There's NO chance they're holding off pending the outcome of the high Court challenge from the two, ahem, concerned citizens.


----------



## michaelm (6 May 2020)

I see that the Statutory Instrument covering the lockdown extension till 18th May has been published https://www.irisoifigiuil.ie/currentissues/Ir050520.pdf


----------



## Purple (6 May 2020)

Will they restrict the Nordies coming from the UK with their sickness?


----------



## michaelm (6 May 2020)

Don't think so.  We should build a wall and get the Mexicans to pay for it.


----------



## Purple (6 May 2020)

michaelm said:


> Don't think so.  We should build a wall and get the Mexicans to pay for it.


Or legislate so we can apply the same rules we apply to our own motorists.


----------

